# Tetra whisper filter



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got a Tetra whisper filter and I want to know if it needs a baffle or pantyhose on thr intake so my fish won't get sucked in. I also got sponge to use instead of the bio bag filters.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I cover my intake tube on my filters that are similar to the whsiper. You could use pantyhose or I use this. Fits perfectly and looks nice! Plus, it provides more room for bacteria.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't have alot of experience yet, but my 3-10g tetra whisper filter doesn't seem to have harmed my betta yet on the intake. The out-take is what I worry about, and for that I have a simple plastic-bottle baffler. Its not the best of bafflers though, so eventually I might try out a sponge. It does worry me slightly though, cause sometimes Riddle likes to swim to the intake and purposefully sit up against it, like almost being suction to it lol ><;


----------

